# Mac OS X Leopard Installation CD



## MacPool (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi, I have installed the OS X leopard from a family pack after erasing OS X 10.3.9 (which I absolutely regret at the moment) and installing anew.

 Apart from a 101 problems post installation, I have to return the disc to my cousin who is leaving the country, so I would like to know if there is anything on the installation disk that I need or can save for future usage / problem solving before returning the disc and not having access to it again?

many thanks.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 21, 2008)

Yes, the best guidance I can give: get your own copy of the Leopard DVD. Boot to that DVD to get access to a variety of utilities, where, for example, you can test/repair your hard drive, if needed. You can change your login password, if that becomes necessary. Most important, if things go wrong, and you need to reinstall the system files, the Leopard DVD will be very necessary, and you will be glad that you have it....

I should also point out that the OS X family pack is sold for use with multiple computers in the same household.  There's nothing in that agreement that supports 'sharing with all my relatives', unless they live in the same household, so it would seem that you are violating the terms of the user agreement, eh?


----------



## MacPool (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi,

Thanks for the reply. When you say Leopard DVD you mean getting a completely new OS X Leopards software package and reinstalling onto my hard-drive anew? 

And just to clarify, my cousin and I  and my aunt and uncle do live together in one household hence the reason the family pack made sense, but she bought it for us, so it is rather presumptuous to insinuate otherwise instead of asking what the situation is, so I don't think I am violating any terms of the user agreement eh?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Natobasso (Jul 21, 2008)

MacPool said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. When you say Leopard DVD you mean getting a completely new OS X Leopards software package and reinstalling onto my hard-drive anew?
> 
> ...



Irrespective of the legal issue, you need to have your own Install DVD to do the more extensive maintenance functions you'll need to keep your computer running at its best.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 21, 2008)

MacPool said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. When you say Leopard DVD you mean getting a completely new OS X Leopards software package and reinstalling onto my hard-drive anew?
> 
> ...


Think of it this way: a computer without the installation CDs/DVDs is like a car without keys: useless.  You will eventually lock yourself out and need those keys to get back in.  Would you also give your car keys to your cousin and let him leave the country with them?

Installing an operating system is not a "one-time install, then get rid of the CDs."  You will need those CDs at some point in your computer's life.


----------



## MacPool (Jul 21, 2008)

Guys and Girls,

Thank you for all your help. Buying a new software wasn't what I wanted to hear and I really was hoping the installation disc had some file saving options for any application I might need to run in the future without the disc, but will take my chances in the meantime until I can kit myself out. 

Saying that...this might be the perfect time( and maybe a little sign) to make a bigger move altogether....one from my Powerbook G4 to something a little more recent which comes with the full monty, my laptop keeps giving me electric shocks anyway!!


----------



## faslane (Aug 11, 2008)

If your cousin is the one leaving the country, it seems like he/she should leave the disc if it was purchased for the family, no? Majority rules!

Faslane


----------

